# Berkshire rats...



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm interested in collecting pictures of various berkshire rats, and especially of their bellies, because I've seen a lot of variation within the marking and find it to be endearing. Anyone? I'm probably going to add a markings section to my website anyway, and get different rat pictures to show variation within the marking.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Tucker's adult agouti berk belly










Baby Kismet (Frizzy Kizzy) wrestling on her back









Bear belly at 8 days old









Tootsie, you can see why she was named that








She had the prettiest belly and loved to show it off









Zuri's berky fawn belly  She was pretending to be a scary monster!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG those pictures are absolutely ADORABLE!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

SO

CUTE

-explodes- Thank you <33 I'll credit you on my site.

ETS: LOL the guy at the computer next to me is saying "That's so gross!" and "Those aren't rats, they're mice!" LOLOL

And I'm looking for hooded pics now, too. Here's a link.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hoodies are easy, I have had or have so many


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG those pics are so cute, i agree that i am on the verge of simply exploding. i always wondered if the people sitting next to me were wondering what i was doing, but hey, keep your eyes on your own comp, buttwad.  my only berk rat is also nakie, so that doesn't really do you any good i don't think...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

fawn (Faline) and pearl merle (Dolci, RIP) mismarked hoodies/barebacks










Brie (RIP) beloved black hoodie








again









Never sure about Cleo's markings...is she a hoodie?









her sister Tosca, more of a mismarked bareback but they are from the hooded strain









Vesta and Valora (2 sisters) both beige hoodies









Dilbert, my Russian Blue hoodie


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Boris  :




























I'll try to get some nice pictures of Oliver's weird berkshire belly. I have one, but it's not possible to see both markings on his belly:


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a couple of Ash, who I actually learned is a veriberk, I think?





























And his sis Maggie, who is a berkshire (again, I _think_) :wink:


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ash is a variegated berkshire (variberk)

and Maggie is definitely a berkshire. (berk)

Cute kids!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thank you Spaz, and thanks for clearing it up. :wink: 

When people compliment the babies, sometimes they ask, "What's that pattern called?" And I always have to end my answer with a question mark (i.e., "Um, a variberk?")


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

P.S., that picture of Tucker is outrageous! I love it. Makes me miss having an agouti around, they're one of my favorites.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks guys <33


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I love berky bellies! 

Sahara, my beige (vari?)berk:









Here you can see she has white squiggles up her sides, which is why she might be a variberk:









Sakura's black hoodiness:









Bella's beige hoodiness:









My black berk Jellybean (RIP )









Sadly, I realized I don't have many pictures of my ratties' tummies, even though three of my current five are berks.. maybe I'll take some tomorrow, they're overdue for another photo session anyway ^_^ Do you want pics of barebacks as well?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

No, not barebacks. Thanks for the offer <3


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh okay I was just wondering ^_^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

This is my only shot of Sevilla's belly. 


Look at how TEENY she was! Aww! This is from the first few days when I had them, back when my girls were the most adorable teeny little fluffs... 










Edit- I mean, I still think my girls are cute, but nothing says "squeee!" quite like seeing pictures of the girls at the six week mark... 

And look at silly little Belgers' googly eyes... Hee.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Hahaha awww the googly eyes! Reminds me of the SNL sketch. Search it if you dunno what I'm talking about.


----------

